# Should I play Metal Gear NES or the MSX one?



## matpower (May 4, 2014)

Well, I am playing the NES version right now because of Nostalgia™, but everyone knows the MSX version is better, canon and it actually have a Metal Gear , so should I put Nostalgia aside and play the better and the real version of Metal Gear?
Also I will play Snake's Revenge later, so it makes me stick with the NES version atm.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 4, 2014)

Definitely start with the MSX version, it's the superior out of the two. The NES version of Metal Gear... doesn't even have the Metal Gear in it.


----------



## Prans (May 4, 2014)

Definitely play the MSX versio. If you're a die-hard Metal Gear fan, you'd care about what Hideo Kojima had to say when interviewed:



> _I had absolutely no participation in the development of the NES version. The NES version was a pitiful title developed cheaply and simply by a small team in Tokyo. That was during the bubble economy where anything and everything that was released would sell. I came across the game in a bargain bin and tried play it, but the game design is pretty bad. There is some gameplay that includes infiltrating a base that didn't exist in the original. However, even I, the developer of the original game, was unable to infiltrate the base even once._
> 
> _Furthermore, beingMetal Gear, it goes without saying that Metal Gear should make an appearance at the end. However, from what I've heard, due to the technically difficulties in displaying the sprite on the screen, they swapped Metal Gear out for a gigantic monitor. That made me see that whoever created the game had no sliver of appreciation for the players. However, even thought it was an abomination, it was during the bubble economy and it sold millions overseas. That title has only soiled my reputation._


----------



## matpower (May 4, 2014)

Prans said:


> Definitely play the MSX versio. If you're a die-hard Metal Gear fan, you'd care about what Hideo Kojima had to say when interviewed:


I know that, however, Nostalgia made me play the NES version again. 
Since I never played the MSX version I decided to ask here, I would play the MSX later but after playing the NES version for a while, even with my nostalgia feel, I noticed it sucks and I decided to come here and ask the fellow tempers for some tips.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 4, 2014)

matpower said:


> I know that, however, Nostalgia made me play the NES version again.
> Since I never played the MSX version I decided to ask here, I would play the MSX later but after playing the NES version for a while, even with my nostalgia feel, I noticed it sucks and I decided to come here and ask the fellow tempers for some tips.


It's essentially like asking whether you should play Skyrim on a console or on a beefy gaming PC, except in the retro context. The MSX blows the NES out of the water, it's a home computer not a console and it shows its superiority on every corner. If you'd like the true Metal Gear experience, go for the MSX version.


----------



## Prans (May 4, 2014)

matpower said:


> I know that, however, Nostalgia made me play the NES version again.
> Since I never played the MSX version I decided to ask here, I would play the MSX later but after playing the NES version for a while, even with my nostalgia feel, I noticed it sucks and I decided to come here and ask the fellow tempers for some tips.


 
I tried the NES version first too and realised that it was nowhere close to being a real Metal Gear game. Trust me, the MSX version is much better and you also have the 'Metal Gear feel'!


----------



## goober (May 4, 2014)

I'd play both. Since the NES one is so different it's kind of a unique experience in its own way anyway. But definitely play the MSX version.

Honestly, I found it amazing how much it really felt like Metal Gear even on the MSX.


----------



## GHANMI (May 4, 2014)

Someone was working on restoring the NES game to be more like the MSX one (palettes, even the metal gear) but then he dropped it altogether and/or went MIA.
Probably a shame, but however, I hear MGS3 included the MSX version in some editions, and fully translated to boot.


----------



## matpower (May 4, 2014)

goober said:


> I'd play both. Since the NES one is so different it's kind of a unique experience in its own way anyway. But definitely play the MSX version.
> 
> Honestly, I found it amazing how much it really felt like Metal Gear even on the MSX.


It is Metal Gear, it has to feel like Metal Gear. 
Well, I think I am going to play the MSX version for now, I want to re-play every Metal Gear game before playing MGSV-TPP


----------



## emigre (May 4, 2014)

MSX.

The NES gaem is just utter tripe.


----------



## Helpful Corn (May 4, 2014)

check out medal of honor: infiltrator for gba too


----------



## XDel (May 5, 2014)

ALWAYS play MSX, then to see what you didn't miss, play the NES version.


----------



## DaFixer (May 5, 2014)

The MSX2 version's Metal Gear 1 and Metal Gear 2 are the best one's.
Metal Gear 2 is 100% translated and have great SCC sound.


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 5, 2014)

GHANMI said:


> Someone was working on restoring the NES game to be more like the MSX one (palettes, even the metal gear) but then he dropped it altogether and/or went MIA.
> Probably a shame, but however, I hear MGS3 included the MSX version in some editions, and fully translated to boot.


It's on the subsistence version and the HD collection, along with metal gear 2


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 5, 2014)

matpower said:


> It is Metal Gear, it has to feel like Metal Gear.
> Well, I think I am going to play the MSX version for now, I want to re-play every Metal Gear game before playing MGSV-TPP


If you want to play them in canonical order, it's mgs3, portable ops, peace walker, ground zeroes, metal gear, metal gear 2, metal gear solid, mgs2, mgs4, and revengeance


----------

